# Value of Original Allen Compund Bow



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

The serial number is the date. 74 (1974) 06 (June) 12th. 23rd bow of the day. Bows have fallen of the cliff price wise. (less than $100.00) Hold onto it . It is a great heirloom and investment. Dan


----------

